# FAQ about Amillennial Views



## Robin (Jan 27, 2006)

Questions like: what was Calvin\'s eschatology; what does Matt. 24 mean?; and the eschat attitudes of the Puritans are addressed here by Kim Riddlebarger at the Riddleblog:

http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com/answers-to-questions-about-esc/

Be edified!

Robin


----------



## Scot (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link.

I enjoyed his "Just Plain Nutty" section. I didn't realize that Charles Stanley believed in a protestant type purgatory. 

Also, excellent review of Dave Hunt's book.


----------



## Dag Fish (Jan 30, 2006)

Great reading..... thanks.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 30, 2006)

Riddlebarger left a lot of opened questions for me after I read his book... but recommended other commentaries... I'm wondering whether he is futurist as opposed to an idealist.


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Riddlebarger left a lot of opened questions for me after I read his book... but recommended other commentaries... I'm wondering whether he is futurist as opposed to an idealist.



Ryan...now you can ask him yourself. 

Do it, brother!

blessings,

r.


----------

